# Pictures of sno fighter/commander controls and such?



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I just won a meyer plow setup off a dodge on ebay. It uses the old rod style controls. I need to see how it all mounts up in the dash and underhood if anyone could help me out. The stuff is already off the truck so I have nothing to look at when putting it on my '79 W150. Thanks, Phillip


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

I have an older snow commander set up on my truck, I’ll get some pictures in the morning.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (Dec 5, 2004)

*....*

I hope you asked the seller what shape the hyd pump is in as You can not find them anywhere. It's a great system if the pump is in good working order.I've had 1 rust holes in it and another the bearing went out on it. 
Brent


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

wickedcarpenter said:


> I hope you asked the seller what shape the hyd pump is in as You can not find them anywhere. It's a great system if the pump is in good working order.I've had 1 rust holes in it and another the bearing went out on it.
> Brent


He said he was told it works.

I got the 7.5' meyer plow, dodge truck mount, and hydraulics all for just under $170. How can I go wrong?????? 
Do you guys know of any particular weaknesses or tricks to these systems?

Thanks rodhall, that'd be great -Phillip


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Finding parts for the pump, and control valving are the hardest things to do, but if you know a good machine shop they can make you what you need.

Resivor 
I had to shim mine out away from the fender. this is on a 86 truck they have the long hood hinges and would of hit the Resivor

Hydraulic Controller
(here again you have to drill 3 holes into the fire wall 2 for the rods and 1 for the light wiring. i still dont have the lights wired up for this truck yet)

Pump
With it in this location it uses a 51 inch belt

Controls in side the cab
the mounting plate and knobs were missing to this plow so i fab some up from 1/8 plate and 2 knobs off a lawn mower.

There are lots more strong points to these plow set-ups then most want to admit too
* Lines only cost $24-26 
* Maitainace =check lines for cracks / leaks replace fluid Adjust the belt yearly
* If a line does brake it a 20 minuet fix


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

RODHALL said:


> Finding parts for the pump, and control valving are the hardest things to do, but if you know a good machine shop they can make you what you need.
> 
> Resivor
> I had to shim mine out away from the fender. this is on a 86 truck they have the long hood hinges and would of hit the Resivor
> ...


Thanks, That's a big help. Where is your PS pump located? Thanks, Phillip


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

my pump is (was) located top center. on my sno commander.
The valve body was mounted on the left fender well close to the fire wall. The two control rods can pass through the fire wall to the inside of the cab the controls are located to the left of the steering wheel on the lower part of the dash. Two holes are needed for them to go thought. The res is also on the left fender.
Thats where the union worker mounted it...:waving: 
I would take a pic for you but I removed all of that stuff. The valve body is unreliable. I machined a new block for the bypass and that worked good, I sold it last year to a guy needing one.

I was tired of trinketing with it all the time . SO I installed a Western power unit.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> my pump is (was) located top center. on my sno commander.
> The valve body was mounted on the left fender well close to the fire wall. The two control rods can pass through the fire wall to the inside of the cab the controls are located to the left of the steering wheel on the lower part of the dash. Two holes are needed for them to go thought. The res is also on the left fender.
> Thats where the union worker mounted it...:waving:
> I would take a pic for you but I removed all of that stuff. The valve body is unreliable. I machined a new block for the bypass and that worked good, I sold it last year to a guy needing one.
> ...


Thanks, union member. 

-ex union member (phillip):waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Kentuckydiesel said:


> Thanks, union member.
> 
> -ex union member (phillip):waving:


LOL 

I'll be an ex member to  Offed early retirement..( down seizings, cut backs, buy out)
And I said, [email protected]!! YES!!! I'll be done, Aug 1st. After 24 years. My summer job of playing heavy equipment operator/ Foreman// and any thing else that may need to be done in real life. lol...


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Kentuckydiesel said:


> Thanks, That's a big help. Where is your PS pump located? Thanks, Phillip


Under the plow pump.
I'll get pics of the P/S pump tomorrow

The plow pump is mounted where the smog or air pump normally would be mounted on the 80's trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

RODHALL said:


> Under the plow pump.
> I'll get pics of the P/S pump tomorrow
> 
> The plow pump is mounted where the smog or air pump normally would be mounted on the 80's trucks.


O.k.
Off of what year truck did the plow pump come off of?
On the 70's trucks the plow pump is top center and the power steering pump is on the lower right, no smog pump lol

Here is the pump location on a 79


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

here is one more pic.
There are more pics of this set up in the non-commercial forum IE<1975 power wagon control


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

My truck is a '79 with a transplanted 360. It was originally a slant 6. My P/S pump is low on the right, alt is high left, and the only other pullys are water pump and crankshaft, although I plan to add an A/C compressor since the '93 cab is set up for it. -Phillip


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Bad picture but under the plow pump you can see the P/S pump pulley
P/S pulley


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Your alt looks like it is in the right place the A/C goes on top like in this pic


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> O.k.
> Off of what year truck did the plow pump come off of?
> On the 70's trucks the plow pump is top center and the power steering pump is on the lower right, no smog pump lol
> 
> Here is the pump location on a 79


Umm in those 2 pictures it shows the plow pump in the lower left hand side of the motor (first pic you can see frame rail and motor mount) (second pic confirms this if you fallow the feed line out of the reservoir down to the pump)( Second picture you can see a smog/Air pump)

My plow is off a 77-8 sno-commander


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Uhhhmmmm, You know there was "is" more than one configuration? 
On my 74' sno-commander, no air, no smog, on the 318 Eng, the plow pump was located at top center. The pic posted is of the another location that was mentioned...


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

> On the 70's trucks the plow pump is top center and the power steering pump is on the lower right, no smog pump lol
> 
> Here is the pump location on a 79


Sorry I misunderstood ya ( I took it that plow pump was top center location like you said)



> Uhhhmmmm, You know there was "is" more than one configuration?
> On my 74' sno-commander, no air, no smog, on the 318 Eng, the plow pump was located at top center. The pic posted is of the another location that was mentioned...


They did use 3 different locations
Lower left, upper left and top center. still only one was used with A/C

If he puts the plow pump in the upper left he can still ad his air at later date when he wants to, without having to find a new place to mount his plow pump. This also saves from finding or getting new longer P/S pump lines made.

The only thing I can't make out (on his picture) is if he has the 2 groove water pump and 4 crank pulleys. That are needed to run the 2 back belts for the Water pump - air - alt. 3rd belt runs the P/S pump and front belt runs the plow pump. If it doesn't have 2 belts for the air when he the compressor kicks on it shreds a single belt.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 3 groove crank pulley and a 1 groove water pump pulley. It looks like I can put another belt in the back groove of the crank pulley which is unused and run it over to the plow pump if I mount it above the P/S pump. Agree????

Also, what is the screw with the lock nut on the side of the valve block......on the part that snofarmer had machined, then gave/sold to the guy with the '75 power wagon???? A Bypass??? What is that? Thanks, Phillip


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Kentuckydiesel said:


> I have a 3 groove crank pulley and a 1 groove water pump pulley. It looks like I can put another belt in the back groove of the crank pulley which is unused and run it over to the plow pump if I mount it above the P/S pump. Agree????
> 
> Also, what is the screw with the lock nut on the side of the valve block......on the part that snofarmer had machined, then gave/sold to the guy with the '75 power wagon???? A Bypass??? What is that? Thanks, Phillip


 Thats it!! , It' the high pressure by-pass. I machined a new one out of a block of aluminum for the by-pass, it's a weak area. There known for leaking, cracking. etc pita!!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Kentuckydiesel said:


> I have a 3 groove crank pulley and a 1 groove water pump pulley. It looks like I can put another belt in the back groove of the crank pulley which is unused and run it over to the plow pump if I mount it above the P/S pump. Agree????
> 
> Also, what is the screw with the lock nut on the side of the valve block......on the part that snofarmer had machined, then gave/sold to the guy with the '75 power wagon???? A Bypass??? What is that? Thanks, Phillip


That will work till you add the air Yes


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay, I've got a problem. The brackets on the new hyd. pump are exactly the same as those on the P/S pump, meaning that this pump had gone in the same place as my P/S pump is now. Is it possible to get other brackets? Mabey I'll have to fab some. -Phillip


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm gonna go to some salvage yards and see if I can find brackets to mount my P/S pump in a different place. That should save me the trouble of making new braqckets for the plow pump. -phillip


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How did the trip to the salvage yard go?


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to the yards this morning.

Yesterday I got everything mounted on the truck with exception of the pump. That's the last piece.......but then I'll have to modify the a-frame of the plow because the truck is 8" higher than it should be.  :crying: 

-Phillip


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I picked up a P/Spump bracket off a dodge van today which mounts it up high like in the pics. I'm gonna see if I can use that bracket for the plow pump but if not, I'll move the P/S pump. 

I'll put some pics up if I get it all working right. -Phillip


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I still have my 79 Snow commander Ramcharger res., controls and rods, and probably the PS brackets/pump and brackets for the high center mounted plow pump if anyone needs them. I don't / won't ever need them.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

ta3834bbl said:


> I still have my 79 Snow commander Ramcharger res., controls and rods, and probably the PS brackets/pump and brackets for the high center mounted plow pump if anyone needs them. I don't / won't ever need them.


I would be interested. Please E-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks, Phillip


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

ta3834bbl said:


> I still have my 79 Snow commander Ramcharger res., controls and rods, and probably the PS brackets/pump and brackets for the high center mounted plow pump if anyone needs them. I don't / won't ever need them.


If Kentucky Diesel doesn't want them I'm interested
[email protected]


----------

